# TiVo stops working after every power outage



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

I know this is a common problem as I have searched high and low for answers on how to fix it, but I haven't seen anything on how to prevent it.

I know TiVo Support keeps telling me that this may happen if you are not plugged directly into the wall and are using a powerstrip, but I've personally debunked that theory by plugging it directly into the wall, and what do you know? I have a power outage and when the power comes back on, the TiVo lights do not.

Does anyone know of any "affordable" way of preventing this? I've looked at some things, but they are pricey, as in the $130 and up range, and I don't even know if they'd do the job.

Thanks.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Is your power cord having an issue? 

I would get a UPS.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> Is your power cord having an issue?
> 
> I would get a UPS.


Can you recommend one?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

If all you want is for your Tivo DVR, probably most anything you can find in the $50 range should be sufficient. Most of the UPS's have a couple "battery" outlets and then a few standard "surge" only outlets. You would use one of the battery outlets for the Tivo, which should keep you up an running for brief outages, maybe an hour or so. 
https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Uninterruptible-Power-Supply-Units/b?ie=UTF8&node=764572
Costco by me usually has one in stock at this price range. Also, keep in mind that the batteries in these things tend to go bad in 2-3 years, but are pretty easy to replace.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I like UPSes from APC.

Some else here on TCF had an argument with me about APC and strongly prefers CyberPower. I wouldn't bother w/CyberPower's stuff, but that's just me. To each his/her own.

(Heck, I recall some argument here about TCF where someone was suggesting NOT putting TiVos (and maybe most electronic equipment) on a UPS. )

That said, APC stuff isn't indestructible or bullet proof. And, with all UPSes, you'll need to replace the battery after maybe 3-5 years.

On some of the cheapest APC units, the battery is NOT replaceable. I learned that when I recently got one for my parents. Judging by my Amazon order history, it probably was this guy: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HDC236Q, specifically the 425 VA BE425M.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

Has APC put in a "shut the hell up, I can see power is out" mode yet? I used to be a very firm APC man. To the extent that there were only two brands in my world, APC and Not APC. I switched because at the time there was no way to tell them they didn't need to keep beeping to let me know power's out.

Was doubly fun when power went out in the middle of the night. "Oh good, now there's TWO reasons I can't sleep".


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I use an APC Back-UPS Pro (BX1500M) to backup my Tivo, tv and needed accessories. Not cheep, but my 65 inch tv will run with no power for about 50 minutes. I actually got it because when the power just blinked out, it would take a long time for my Tivo to recover. Also Automatic Voltage Regulation. May help my Tivo to outlive TiVo service.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tommiet said:


> I use an APC Back-UPS Pro (BX1500M) to backup my Tivo, tv and needed accessories. Not cheep, but my 65 inch tv will run with no power for about 50 minutes. I actually got it because when the power just blinked out, it would take a long time for my Tivo to recover. Also Automatic Voltage Regulation. May help my Tivo to outlive TiVo service.


I agree I buy the cheapest UPS that has Automatic Voltage Regulation (AVR).


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

stile99 said:


> Has APC put in a "shut the hell up, I can see power is out" mode yet? I used to be a very firm APC man. To the extent that there were only two brands in my world, APC and Not APC. I switched because at the time there was no way to tell them they didn't need to keep beeping to let me know power's out.
> 
> Was doubly fun when power went out in the middle of the night. "Oh good, now there's TWO reasons I can't sleep".


I solved that on all my UPS units via opening them up and using needle-nose pliers to pop the piezo off the board.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

Jumping in on this thread because my 4th replacement Bolt just died after a momentary power fail, all previous ones failing exactly the same way i.e. boots part way until switches to hi-res video mode, then powers off. After last fail, they told me to not plug into my UPS or a Power strip and go directly to the wall, which I did and here we are again. The Bolt just seems fatally flawed. 

Should I replace or have them downgrade me to a Roamio? My old Premiere 4 just keeps going and going


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I wonder if the power adapter is bad - those things are cheaply made and perhaps TiVo got a batch of horrible ones. And they will cause those kinds of problems if they are weak and dying.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Is it possible to use a 3rd party power adapter?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

I had them send me a new power adapter after the 2nd failure, no difference


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

stile99 said:


> Has APC put in a "shut the hell up, I can see power is out" mode yet? I used to be a very firm APC man. To the extent that there were only two brands in my world, APC and Not APC. I switched because at the time there was no way to tell them they didn't need to keep beeping to let me know power's out.
> 
> Was doubly fun when power went out in the middle of the night. "Oh good, now there's TWO reasons I can't sleep".


I've never had an issue with my APC UPSs beeping over the last 20+ years. But all mine can be disabled with their Powerchute software. The issue was their cheaper ones could not be disabled.

But last year I got my GF several $20 APC UPSs that did not beep when the power went out, They only beep when the battery is a few minutes from being exhausted or needs to be replaced. For my GF they are perfect since they are still small but will still protect or TiVos and FiOS router during an outage.

These were the ones I got from Newegg. I got them for $20 each(Although they are charging much more than $20 now). I got one for myself(for my cell phone charger) and I got three for my GF.
APC Back-UPS Connect BGE70 UPS - Newegg.com


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> These were the ones I got from Newegg. I got them for $20 each(Although they are charging much more than $20 now). I got one for myself(for my cell phone charger) and I got three for my GF.
> APC Back-UPS Connect BGE70 UPS - Newegg.com


Yeah, every now and then Newegg was having pretty good deals (<$25 or less) on those low wattage output 2-prong only APC UPSes. I have at least two of this type.

They should be fine for TiVo Bolts and are definitely fine for other low wattage stuff (e.g. modems, routers/access points, and consumer switches and hubs).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I've never had an issue with my APC UPSs beeping over the last 20+ years. But all mine can be disabled with their Powerchute software. The issue was their cheaper ones could not be disabled.
> 
> But last year I got my GF several $20 APC UPSs that did not beep when the power went out, They only beep when the battery is a few minutes from being exhausted or needs to be replaced. For my GF they are perfect since they are still small but will still protect or TiVos and FiOS router during an outage.
> 
> ...





cwerdna said:


> Yeah, every now and then Newegg was having pretty good deals (<$25 or less) on those low wattage output 2-prong only APC UPSes. I have at least two of this type.
> 
> They should be fine for TiVo Bolts and are definitely fine for other low wattage stuff (e.g. modems, routers/access points, and consumer switches and hubs).


Feel free to call these especially-nice deals to our attention here.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

stile99 said:


> Has APC put in a "shut the hell up, I can see power is out" mode yet? I used to be a very firm APC man. To the extent that there were only two brands in my world, APC and Not APC. I switched because at the time there was no way to tell them they didn't need to keep beeping to let me know power's out.
> 
> Was doubly fun when power went out in the middle of the night. "Oh good, now there's TWO reasons I can't sleep".


All my APC UPSs can silence the alarm, the BackUPS Pro I have in the office has a dedicated and plainly labeled button for the purpose


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

And replacement Bolt #4 just died same as the others, maybe #5 will be the charm. The pisser is they are charging me $49 for each one now


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

So I've had Bolts die after power outages plugged into a power strip, directly into the wall and this last time into an APC battery backup. I'm out of ideas and the next replacement arrives in a couple of days. Is it possible the fact that the HDMI goes to my Onkyo 646 receiver is the problem?. The receiver is plugged into the surge protect only outlets on the APC, not the battery backup due to its current load.


----------



## rterzi (Sep 15, 2006)

I've had two bolts die so far from momentary power outages. Trying a UPS now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tony Chick said:


> So I've had Bolts die after power outages plugged into a power strip, directly into the wall and this last time into an APC battery backup. I'm out of ideas and the next replacement arrives in a couple of days. Is it possible the fact that the HDMI goes to my Onkyo 646 receiver is the problem?. The receiver is plugged into the surge protect only outlets on the APC, not the battery backup due to its current load.


It shouldn't draw much power. I know my Onkyo 656 connected to a UPS doesn't draw very much. Maybe if I ran it at references levels it would draw a lot more? But then it would also be extremely loud. And it's already very loud at levels far below reference.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

rterzi said:


> I've had two bolts die so far from momentary power outages. Trying a UPS now.


None of my TiVos have ever died. This spans 2 Series 1's, a Series 2 SA , Series 2 DirecTiVo, TiVo HD and now Bolt+. I started with TiVos back in 2001 with a Series 1 Sony. I've been using UPSes with my TiVos for ages.

Did you at least have it on a quality surge protector?

Ages ago (sometime between 1998 and 2004), I had a power outage at my former apartment and my microwave oven wasn't on a surge protector. After power came back, the display was messed up and unreadable. You can barely make out what digits it's trying to display. The microwave still works (it's my only one) and the display's still messed up.

I now put all electronics of any value on a surge protector.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

We live in Indianapolis. As such power here is incredibly unreliable. Brown outs are common. Power outages at least twice a year for >4 hours. But our Tivo Bolt has been powering on since Oct 2015 here. I did have it on an UPS for a year because of all the dead Bolt reports but gave up on that when the battery died. Not sure why we are so lucky with our Bolt.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

i've followed this thread with interest as we live in a rural area that experiences an average of two or three power outtages every winter. i have a back-up generator but it requires manual startup/cutover.

so, for those of you with a UPS, what's the advantage? does it allow what we used to call a graceful shutdown? or just give you a chance to turn off devices before the UPS shuts them off?

Thank you, Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

boulderskies said:


> so, for those of you with a UPS, what's the advantage? does it allow what we used to call a graceful shutdown? or just give you a chance to turn off devices before the UPS shuts them off?
> Thank you, Scott


I have all my stuff on a UPS. Most will run for 30 minutes or more if I am home to turn off the TV and AVR. If I am not home they are off anyway.

A few weeks ago during a bad windstorm, I had 6 outages within 15 seconds. No problem. Only my LaserJet and sub-woofer are not on a UPS.

A 1500W UPS powers my modem, router, and one Roamio and its TV. Runtime without power is about 2 hours.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

As Joe stated, the bigger advantage is when the power is flickering a UPS is worth its weight in gold. Regarding graceful shutdowns, that is only for PCs connected to the UPS. Anything else will just lose power when the batteries run out. If sized correctly it will last long enough for you to start your backup generator but one thing to be aware of powering a UPS with a generator is that the UPS can get very unhappy with frequency drift. A higher end inverter based portable resolves that issue and the bigger permanent backup units can hold frequency fairly well.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

longrider said:


> As Joe stated, the bigger advantage is when the power is flickering a UPS is worth its weight in gold. Regarding graceful shutdowns, that is only for PCs connected to the UPS. Anything else will just lose power when the batteries run out.


Yep. It's not like (unless I missed it) that there's any UI on TiVos for a "proper"/graceful shutdown. So, power to TiVo will be lost either when the batteries on the UPS die or you turn off the UPS itself.

Long ago, back in the Series 1 days, the TiVo CTO (IIRC) gave a talk at UC Berkeley and mentioned that the engineers wanted to put on a power button or some sort of shut down. His answer was no, it's a consumer device and something along the lines of: It must be able tolerate power outages or the plug being pulled.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

cwerdna said:


> Yep. It's not like (unless I missed it) that there's any UI on TiVos for a "proper"/graceful shutdown. So, power to TiVo will be lost either when the batteries on the UPS die or you turn off the UPS itself.
> 
> Long ago, back in the Series 1 days, the TiVo CTO (IIRC) gave a talk at UC Berkeley and mentioned that the engineers wanted to put on a power button or some sort of shut down. His answer was no, it's a consumer device and something along the lines of: It must be able tolerate power outages or the plug being pulled.


The "graceful shutdown" is a term, a hold-over from my days in network support and used only as an example of what a UPS can offer.

I dont think sudden shutdowns are good for electronic devices but thankfully most can tolerate them these days I guess. For what its worth, which is nothing, I disagree with the CTO/IIRC;the missing power button has undoubtedly confused many a consumer.

Anyway, I decided on a Zero Surge surge protector rather than a UPS.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

boulderskies said:


> The "graceful shutdown" is a term, a hold-over from my days in network support and used only as an example of what a UPS can offer.
> 
> I dont think sudden shutdowns are good for electronic devices but thankfully most can tolerate them these days I guess. For what its worth, which is nothing, I disagree with the CTO/IIRC;the missing power button has undoubtedly confused many a consumer.
> 
> Anyway, I decided on a Zero Surge surge protector rather than a UPS.


Considering the cost of Zero Surge products, it seems like a UPS would be a better choice.
Personally, I've been using UPS's with my electronic devices since the late 90's. So I prefer those since I can keep using all my devices during a power outage.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

I have this problem with my bolt. I have it plugged into a surge protector. What gets me is that if the power goes out, then my TiVo will stop recording until I manually turn it back on, and the TiVo restarts itself. If I turn off the power switch on the surge protector (, for however long), the TiVo will reboot itself by itself, and continue recording without any further interaction. 

As I write this, it occurs to me, that I THINK the tv has to be on (which comes on when I do the surge protector). I wonder if there is a setting I can change.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

boulderskies said:


> The "graceful shutdown" is a term, a hold-over from my days in network support and used only as an example of what a UPS can offer.


I understand, but the TiVo can receive no signal from the user nor UPS that power will be cut and clean up, close files, prepare for shutdown, terminate processes, write stuff that's only in RAM to disk that needs saving, etc.


boulderskies said:


> I dont think sudden shutdowns are good for electronic devices but thankfully most can tolerate them these days I guess. For what its worth, which is nothing, I disagree with the CTO/IIRC;the missing power button has undoubtedly confused many a consumer.


Well... most of your electronic devices or I guess all the ones in your household aren't on UPSes. Except for your computers, do you go around turning them off or pressing a power button before cutting their power?

What about for devices that are left on all the time (by design) when the power goes out unexpectedly? What then?

TiVo's are supposed to be left on at all times. Back in the Series 1 thru Series 3/Tivo HD (not sure about in between those and Bolt), TiVo was ALWAYS recording (buffering at least on 1 tuner) and always playing back. There wasn't a real "standby" mode nor one where the hard drives could spin down the unit was supplied with power. Given that, what would be the purpose of the "power" button be?


boulderskies said:


> Anyway, I decided on a Zero Surge surge protector rather than a UPS.


Weird.


aaronwt said:


> Considering the cost of Zero Surge products, it seems like a UPS would be a better choice.
> Personally, I've been using UPS's with my electronic devices since the late 90's. So I prefer those since I can keep using all my devices during a power outage.


Holy crap! I'd never even heard of Zero Surge until this thread.

I took a look at their first plug-in products I found and boy... I can buy at least 3 decent APC UPSes for the price for the price of one of their non-UPS units.

I hope you can cancel your Zero Surge order. Seriously, a UPS would be a better buy. It'll keep your TiVo up until you plug the UPS into your generator output. (This assumes the generator doesn't put out crap power that the UPS doesn't like.)


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

in making the UPS vs surge protector decision, i had to factor in my specific environment, which is very rural and experiences power outtages at least once a year. i have a standby generator to supply power during those times.

from there, i had to consider my NEED. my need is NOT to keep devices running; they are not mission critical. my NEED was to PROTECT them. i have no need to keep devices on until i switch to generator power (and even if i had chosen a UPS, the devices would have to OFF for some length of time during the switchover, right?)

from there, it was how to BEST protect them since i had lost two devices in the past, i think to power issues (i will never know for sure). based on my research, the design of the ZeroSurge was superior to sacrificial models that degrade over time (see: https://zerosurge.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Sound_and_Vision_July2007_Zero_Surge.pdf for comparison designs). finally, COST was important to some of you. consider that the surge protector i selected was $205. i have in the neighborhood of $14k worth of electronics to protect; their personal value to me is much more. to me, it was well worth it.

i came here for help and some of you actually provided additional insight which i appreciate.

scott


----------



## wingclip (Apr 9, 2017)

JOSHSKORN said:


> I know this is a common problem as I have searched high and low for answers on how to fix it, but I haven't seen anything on how to prevent it.
> 
> I know TiVo Support keeps telling me that this may happen if you are not plugged directly into the wall and are using a power-strip, but I've personally debunked that theory by plugging it directly into the wall, and what do you know? I have a power outage and when the power comes back on, the TiVo lights do not.
> 
> ...


A UPS isn't going to help. I have some powerful UPS's for systems and TV's (and 2 Tivo Bolts), upstairs and downstairs. The UPS will only supply enough power to keep it running between 15 and 30 minutes, depending on the UPS's watt specs. What I'm saying is if your power goes down for more than 15 or 20 minutes, the UPS will shut down when it reaches the 5% remaining power level.

I have a TiVo Bolt 1 upstairs, which doesn't have that problem, and that stupid TiVo Bolt 2, (in black), which does have that issue. I found that I must disconnect the power supply from it and turn it upside-down, for at least 15 minutes before I can get it to run again.

I turn it upside-down because it allows the heat to escape faster. Frankly I think this is an overheat related issue and as soon as the case fan stops, a signal is sent to the controller chip to shutdown until the temperature in the case decreases by an 'X' amount.

About 8 months ago, that power problem occurred just a few days after I bought the damn thing. The TiVo rep told me I had the timer-limit function set, which of course, I didn't. Then he had me check something else but I can't recall what it was. However, he said that the setting in question was the reason. I thought he was right but apparently not because it';s happened at least twice since.
Rich


----------



## Marlon Ampoon (Dec 14, 2020)

Just a piece of advice, if you encounter such like this, you can take a screenshot of the problem and send it to the help center of TiVo, or ask it here so people will easily understand and identify the problem.


----------



## wingclip (Apr 9, 2017)

Who are you speaking too? And this issue has to do with the inability to start the TiVo box after the power is cut. You can't take any screenshots of that. Of course, that's assuming you're speaking about what the original poster was asking for.
Rich


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

Have any of you considered that the problem may be caused by a voltage surge coming in through the coax cable? I used to live in Florida's "Lightning Alley" and I've experienced this type of failure first hand. Ever since then, I always install a (properly grounded) gas tube surge suppressor in the coax line before it connects to any of my equipment (router, Tivo, etc). Make sure to use a "gas tube" surge suppressor. Other types will cause signal problems. Here's an example:

https://www.amazon.com/Female-Lightning-Surge-Protect-Protector/dp/B07KG47MWK

Ideally, it should be installed at the point of entry (where the coax cable enters your house), before the first splitter, and grounded to the copper rod that is driven into the ground nearby. If this is not possible, you can install it before the Tivo and connect a ground wire to a nearby electrical receptacle (easiest is to wrap the wire around one of the screws under the wall plate).


----------



## wingclip (Apr 9, 2017)

barnabas1969 said:


> Have any of you considered that the problem may be caused by a voltage surge coming in through the coax cable? I used to live in Florida's "Lightning Alley" and I've experienced this type of failure first hand. Ever since then, I always install a (properly grounded) gas tube surge suppressor in the coax line before it connects to any of my equipment (router, Tivo, etc). Make sure to use a "gas tube" surge suppressor. Other types will cause signal problems. Here's an example:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Female-Lightning-Surge-Protect-Protector/dp/B07KG47MWK
> 
> Ideally, it should be installed at the point of entry (where the coax cable enters your house), before the first splitter, and grounded to the copper rod that is driven into the ground nearby. If this is not possible, you can install it before the Tivo and connect a ground wire to a nearby electrical receptacle (easiest is to wrap the wire around one of the screws under the wall plate).


That's an interesting fact to know! I didn't know about those. I'm not the original poster of this topic, but I have the same problem and no lightning issues with the "TiVo Bolt 2", which is downstairs.

As a matter of fact, I had a power outage twice in the last 16 hours. The good news is that I found out my UPS battery is dead and I need to replace it. The bad news is that the second power cut was while I was asleep. So the pre-programmed recordings scheduled to start before I woke up, have been missed.

In addition, I suspected that the reason the TiVo won't restart had to do with a thermal fuse. Now I'm not so sure because it never restarted until I disconnected the power from the unit again, and then left it disconnected for at least 15 minutes. Once I plugged it back in, it started right up.

I can't speak for the topic starter, but I can assure you that this has nothing to with lightning. There were no storms yesterday, (nearest storm was over 500 miles away). The power cuts are attributed to a severe temperature drop here in Houston, TX.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I would try changing out the Power Supply for those TiVo's.

-KP


----------



## wingclip (Apr 9, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> I would try changing out the Power Supply for those TiVo's.
> 
> -KP


Now there's an idea! I hadn't thought of that! I have enough power supplies saved up and I'm sure I have one that'll match the problematic Tivo.
Thanks!
Rich
PS I won't be able to test that theory until later on tonight but I will post the results when I do.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

wingclip said:


> That's an interesting fact to know! I didn't know about those. I'm not the original poster of this topic, but I have the same problem and no lightning issues with the "TiVo Bolt 2", which is downstairs.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I had a power outage twice in the last 16 hours. The good news is that I found out my UPS battery is dead and I need to replace it. The bad news is that the second power cut was while I was asleep. So the pre-programmed recordings scheduled to start before I woke up, have been missed.
> 
> ...


I don't think your issue is the same as what is being discussed in this thread. Several people have said that their Tivo Bolt was completely dead after a power failure. They couldn't get it to work no matter what they did, including replacing the power supply.

Personally, I keep my Tivo (and my cable modem, and my router, etc) on a UPS. That keeps the Tivo running long enough to unplug it before the battery dies.

If you've ever had a lightning strike fry your modem, router, and other equipment... you will want to install a gas tube surge suppressor. I lived in Florida between 1984-2016. I got broadband Internet service as soon as it was available in 1999. On average, my modem was fried every 2 years. After installing a gas tube surge suppressor... I never had another fried modem.

I also install a gas tube surge suppressor in the Ethernet cable between my router and my modem, just in case. So that if the surge gets through the first surge suppressor, at least my router won't get fried in addition to frying the modem. Here's an example of that type of surge suppressor: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00805VUD8/


----------



## wingclip (Apr 9, 2017)

barnabas1969 said:


> I don't think your issue is the same as what is being discussed in this thread. Several people have said that their Tivo Bolt was completely dead after a power failure. They couldn't get it to work no matter what they did, including replacing the power supply.
> 
> Personally, I keep my Tivo (and my cable modem, and my router, etc) on a UPS. That keeps the Tivo running long enough to unplug it before the battery dies.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for that info. I have UPS units all over the house for my computers as well as both incoming cables, upstairs & down, The UPS units have I/O cable connections for both Tivo Bolts & TVs, including the cable modem.

The large format printer is on it's own UPS, (if I lose power while that's printing, I lose the paper and the ink, both of which are expensive), The Office printer is not 'strategically located' to allow for a power connection to the nearest UPS.

They're all the same brand, (Cyberpower), but the max watts ratings are different, depending on the kind of power load I need to back up. Of the two desktops, the one I recently built and use everyday has a 1300w PSU so I have a 1500w UPS for that one.

I have a 1000w UPS for my other desktop (800w PSU). However, I plan to rebuild it soon and it'll have a 1000w psu when I'm through, so I'll be replacing the 1000w UPS with another 1500w unit at that point.

I run both computers with overclocked CPU's and GPU's. In some cases, I have to run the maximum overclock profiles to maintain a certain performance for specific programs. The 'big computer' can come close to pulling 1000 watts or more during those occasions and that 1500w UPS has several other electronic components running to it as well, so a 1500w UPS isn't an overkill.

All of my UPS units have surge protection but I'm sure that wouldn't be sufficient for severe electrical storms. At least, I'm guessing it wouldn't be because your UPS likely has built-in surge protection as well. If that was enough, I doubt you'd add that additional suppressor. (Then again, I don't live anywhere near an area with a lot of electrical storms either).

BTW; I'll have go back reread the original post. I thought he meant that he'd lose power, (from a storm or other reason), and then couldn't get the TiVo to restart right away. I assumed he could get it to start back up after he unplugged it for 15 minutes or so. That's what my "TiVo Bolt II" is doing, and I want to check to see if it could be the power adapter.

The problem is that I can't just reach in and get to the adapter because it's behind a large, heavy, bookcase/entertainment stand. My wife used to help me move it out so I could get back there, but she passed on last year. I'll have to remove a lot of the books and items from the stand before I can slide it out to reach the adapter. That's not something on the top of my to-do list right now, LOL.
Rich


----------

